# I think I'll Smoke This...



## Ralph A (May 17, 2017)

...


----------



## Ralph A (May 17, 2017)

*While I Drink This...*

....


----------



## Ralph A (May 17, 2017)

*Or Maybe This:*

........


----------



## Ralph A (May 17, 2017)

*Well Dang It All...*

The beers are better than the cigar. I'll have to upgrade.


----------



## Ralph A (May 17, 2017)

*Which Makes the Problem Worse.*

Now I'll have to upgrade the beers too.

Have a nice Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

So are you just posting a single photo in every post to get to 100 posts as fast as possible or do you just have crappy forum etiquette?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Del Fuego said:


> So are you just posting a single photo in every post to get to 100 posts as fast as possible or do you just have crappy forum etiquette?


I was thinking the same thing.

PSA:
Post-whoring will get one's stripes revoked, which means waiting that much longer to make it into the promised land.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Del Fuego said:


> So are you just posting a single photo in every post to get to 100 posts as fast as possible or do you just have crappy forum etiquette?


No one reads the second part about the 90 days on the forum before you can post on the darkside.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> PSA:
> Post-whoring will get one's stripes revoked, which means waiting that much longer to make it into the promised land.


While we might not "touch" you outright we pretty much know the drill of what post whoring is and it's like fireworks on July 4th...we see it. It's up to the members to be accountable and responsible and for the most part they are...it's usually the new members who come from other Forums who think that nobody gives a $hit...it wouldn't be this place because the Mods here are proactive to make it the best experience possible. Let's hope that future posts are thought out and contributory by nature and once you're past the 90 days and 100 posts then you become one of the many who have fun. There is a reason for rules in some of the sub forums.:serious:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, at least he doesn't have a million "+1"s. Those are my least favorite quick posts.

To the OP, it looks like you got a little busted, but not too bad. Some of your pictures and posts are interesting.

If you're trying to get in the Habanos forum, or maybe make some sales, just join regular threads and share your experiences. 

As the Eagles said, "take it easy".


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't understand the purpose of this thread other than to add posts to your count. AFAIK there are plenty of "What are you smoking?" or "what are you drinking?" threads to post in; just use those.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Ralph A said:


> ........


If your gonna smoke this your gonna need one hell of a lighter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I actually thought he was going to show us all of his possessions one photo at a time. It also reminded me of a 16 year old girl trying to figure out what to wear for a formal. Kinda nerve-wracking if you ask me.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

bpegler said:


> Well, at least he doesn't have a million "+1"s. Those are my least favorite quick posts.
> 
> To the OP, it looks like you got a little busted, but not too bad. Some of your pictures and posts are interesting.
> 
> ...


+1............ ............. too soon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bigjohn said:


> +1............ ............. too soon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never too soon for a tension breaker.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

For some reason this pops into my head.....
Littering &
Littering &
Littering &


----------



## Ralph A (May 17, 2017)

*Heard, understood, acknowledged.*

No offense intended.

Thanks to those offering constructive criticism.


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

csk415 said:


> For some reason this pops into my head.....
> Littering &
> Littering &
> Littering &












Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralph A said:


> No offense intended.
> 
> Thanks to those offering constructive criticism.


Thanks for taking the ribbing like a man..

We do have issues with members trying to pad their post count to get to the habanos section. We're always on the look out for that. Sorry if this wasn't your intention, but we gotta keep an eye out.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph A (May 17, 2017)

*Habanos?*

Is that like a Habanero? :vs_laugh: It's hot enough in here as it is. I'll stick to Jalapenos.

Seriously, no aspirations or designs, as you will see.

This thread is a serial narrative, unfolding through a succession of single photos.

I'll curtail further forays into that sort of thing.


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

You have to have 100 posts to talk about habaneros?

You can get that stuff at frys and dump it on what ever then chill outside with a whiskey and a nice Habano.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bgz said:


> You have to have 100 posts to talk about habaneros?
> 
> You can get that stuff at frys and dump it on what ever then chill outside with a whiskey and a nice Habano.


Yep and it takes 6 months & 300 posts to talk about the ghost chili ... Don't even get me started on the requirements for the Carolina reaper section...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

That ghost chili does sound tasty, I guess I'll have to work on my "+1" posts...

+1..
+2...
...
+n


----------

